# Sore Boobs



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Has anyone had serious sore nipples in the past during 2ww and ended up getting BFP? I need to know this 'cos i'm starting to get paranoid. I'm in my day 5 of 2ww and my nipples has been sore since day 2.

Yem


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Yem ~ welcome to FF 

Don't worry hun, this is really common and lots of people go on to get BFPs with sore boobs.....it's so difficult to tell as early pg symptoms and AF symptoms are so similar!

Why don't you come and join all the others on the 2ww thread....you're very welcome and they will definately help to stop you from going too loopy while you wait 

DEC/JAN 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121635.120

Loads of luck to you  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy for your words of advice.


----------



## delmah (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Yem,

I am also on 2ww (test 17th Dec) and I had serious sore boobs from around day 3 onwards.  Very sore round day 5-6, and now (day 10) not quite as sore.  I was really upset on Monday, thinking I was starting AF as the sore boobs and twinges/cramps in stomach were like AF.  Now I don't know, feel like I could be...don't know.  Its very early for pregnancy symptoms, and yet...
Lets hope and pray for the two of us, to have good news for Christmas!!   

Sending fairy dust your way! 

Love and luck,

Adele


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Yemi and Adele i have my fingers crossed for you both and i hope that you both will get that
OMG   for christmas  what lovely  for you all and your families stay positive    
Take care nicky


----------



## Ms A (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Yem and Adele,

I'm also on my 2ww and I have had sore boobs for days.  But for some reason they are fine today.  I remember having sore boobs last time, but not as sore as this time.  I was just starting to think that it's the pessaries that causes it.

I'm due for my blood test on Monday.  Can't believe I have a few more days to wait.  It feels like an eternity!

Good luck to you both.  Fingers crossed for a  .  Sending lots of fairy dust your way for a good Christmas present.

    

Take care and try not to stress about every symptom.  I know it's hard.


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, 

Thanks Adele, you've only got 2 days to go, i'm hoping for a BFP for you  . Thanks as well Nicky for ur thots, it's good to know we are all going thru the same thing. I'll be testing on the 27th, fingers crossed till then. 

Yem


----------



## Ms A (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Yemi,

Thanks for your comments.  Really worried today...........  A a small amount of blood at lunchtime.  Started to think it was all over.  DH is trying to be positive and suggesting it's implantation bleeding.  (I'm not convinced).  Although I've had no more bleeding since.

Can't believe I have to wait until tomorrow for my blood test.  I seriously think it's all over, but I do hope and pray that I'm wrong.  I suppose all will tell with what happens tonight if I have anymore bleeding.  I just feel gutted and very emotional.    

Don't think I'll sleep much tonight.  If it is over, we are due another turn on the NHS, might speak to the doctor to see if we can get ICSI next time which might give us a better chance.  

I'm keeping everything crossed for you for the 27th.  We also tested on the 27th last year, I know how that feels to have to wait until after Christmas.  Trust me you will get through it.  

Here's some fairy dust to spur you on.  I'll let you know how we do tomorrow.

Take care.


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Yem,

I had sore (.)(.) since 4 days after GIFT and they are defintely bigger.  I've not anounced a BFP yet but have done two tests that show a faint line and I am expecting a BFP on test day.

I never get sore (.)(.) before AF.

So I think its a good sign but everyone has very different symptoms. 

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Ms A,

I've got everything crossed 4 u for tomorrow, i hope u get ur  , just hang in there. Lucky you, u can still; have another go on the NHS, we are not that lucky 'cos we've got a 4 year old boy. We are doing this on private and if it fails i'm gonna join a gym lose some of my 12 stone and start saving for another go which will take a long while. Dont bother urself much abput the stain, i've read so many stories here about people spotting and still going ahead to get BFP. So be positive.  

Thanks Lucy for dropping some lines for me as well. My entire system has changed for the past 1 year, now i get preg symptons for my AF as well, it's all pretty messed up. Just like i said above i'll be gutted if this fails but life must go on and i've already planned what i'll be doing next which is joining a gym and starting saving again. I do hope u get ur  
I'll keep u guys posted.  

Yem


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Ladies i am thinking of you all and i really hope that all your dreams will come true real soon
OMG   my fingers are crossed for you all too take care 
nicky


----------



## joannie (Dec 6, 2007)

Ladies

I'm also on the 2ww on day 11 test date 19th 

My boobs have been sore since bout day 3, but my nipples are extremely sensitive even wearing a bra is irritating to them.

I've had twinges and pains and well every-thing, but most of all i've got   even more than normal .

Sending lots of     to evey-one.

Joannie
XX


----------



## Ms A (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Yem,

Just a quick update.  I feel like I'm posting on loads of threads, but didn't want to miss anyone out since you have all been a huge help through this cycle.

I have good news to report a  .  I'm still not sure it's sunk in.  The nurse reckons the bleeding was implantation bleeding.  I was just scared as everyone else said there's had been brown but mine was bright red.  So just goes to show we are all different.

Keeping my fingers crossed that your get the same Christmas present a  .  

Joannie - wishing you luck for your test on Wednesday.  

And good luck to anyone else who is due to test before or after Christmas.


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Ms A, I'm so happy for you, what a special gift.   . Take very good care of urself and pls put ur feet up and enjoy every minute of ur preg. Well done girl.

Adele, dont be upset until u are very sure it's AF. What happens to PUPO? i know it's difficult but just hang in there, u never know. i'm sending u loads of . Take care


----------



## joannie (Dec 6, 2007)

All

I thought i would let you know i got a     this morning!

Currently in a state of shock.

Sending you all lots of      

Joannie  
XXXXX


----------



## Ms A (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations Joannie.  I know exactly how you feel, will take some time to sink in.  Still a few more hurdles to go through, but at least we are in a better position now.

Have a great Christmas and New Year and try to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats Joannie, i bet u are on . I still have 8 more days to go and my (.) (.) are still killing me. I hope you have a stress free pregnancy. Well done.


----------

